# Ultimate Loyalty



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw that being touted as a heart-warming story in the midst of tragedy, but couldn't bear it .... the idea of the camera crew moving on and leaving wet, shivering, wounded, likely to starve dogs behind just makes me ill. I know it's a fantastically more significant tragedy for the thousands of people, but I still can't bear it. I made the mistake of reading Orphans of Katrina, and it haunts me still.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

These two have been rescued - see coldwetnose

The scale of this disaster is mind-numbing. I dare not watch the coverage - reading the reports is desperate enough. It has made me overwhelmingly thankful for the safety and warmth and comfort that I am all too inclined to take for granted.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

fjm said:


> These two have been rescued - see coldwetnose


So happy to hear these were saved ! Sad for the ones that will not be saved.

 

Thank you so much for posting the link !


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, good, that's wonderful. 

It is a horrendous tragedy. I can't conceptualise the scale of it. 

The DogSpelledForward blog has a link to a donation site for animal rescue in Japan, if anyone else is interested: Be the Change for Pets: Paws for Japan - Be The Change For Pets.


----------

